# Bionic Toolbox causes force close



## jzd5032 (Jun 21, 2011)

I installed the bionic toolbox on my bionic. rooted, deoxed, 1% mod. i didnt like my battery icon so from the toolbox i hit stock. My bionic now force closes on ever app that requires root, including superuser. How can i get superuser to stop force closing every time I use the toolbox?


----------

